# Show Us Yer Multitool!



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

In about 2003, I bought a Gerber multitool because I was fed up walking back to the workshop to get a screwdriver/pliers/knife etc for a one off job. It was about Â£40 at the time and I bought that particular model because you can open it one handed,(the pliers just flick out) and there's nothing superfluous on it. I must use it at least once a day and it has never left my side since I got it...not bad for 7 years constant use. All the tools lock into position so there's no chance of any of them snapping shut on your fingers. There are small, med and large flat scredivers, Posidrive No.2, Fiskars scissors, bottle opener, can opener, needlenose pliers, wirecutter and crimp. Just wondered if anyone else had a favourite multitool they couldn't be without ie Leatherman, Victorinox etc. :assassin:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Leatherman Surge is my personal fav :nod:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well Roger, I don't have one... what I do have is this Swiss army knife rip-off that was some marketing gift from my father's business... It's with me for at least 20 years and has done the job, nowadays I carry it in my car along with other car tools... it's pretty banged up as you can see... (bad pics, sorry about that).










But then I have this little thing in my keyring and it's a really cool idea!! As been very helpful in a lot of occasions... It's just like a regular key...










Then you open it and it slips off the keyring...










There's two blades, three screw-drivers (one's for Philips screws) and a bottle opener (really, really helpful!! :grin: )


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQp6tbNa-KHIR9OvdQsz3aP8iH0ucgWjoRKIDVJG6GKic9pcbU&t=1&usg=__o8tDcxBt8hhUv9jdprxB_rawJBQ=

This should show my favorite which is a Leatherman Flair,bought on expenses by the Canadian Govt in 2000, I've worn it ever since and now on third pouch; apart from the usual butch bits like screwdrivers and pliers it has: corkscrew; pate knife; olive fork and nice scissors. basically this is all the metal kit I've needed for the last ten years so i give it 11 out of 10.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Not mine but how about one of these? Oh by the way it weighs 1kilo. :lol:

86 tools with over 140 functions.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Check this out and weep suckas!

The perfect tool for any budding watch guy :yes:

It's a Wenger/Bergeon Watchmakers knife!










Not cheap I admit, but totally cool and extremely useful and most importantly, MINEÂ¬ 

Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> But then I have this little thing in my keyring and it's a really cool idea!! As been very helpful in a lot of occasions... It's just like a regular key...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also carry one of these and its been pretty useful over the years.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Check this out and weep suckas!
> 
> The perfect tool for any budding watch guy :yes:
> 
> ...


I agree, but it looks better in red, like mine


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> Leatherman Surge is my personal fav :nod:


Very cool! :thumbup:



Kutusov said:


> But then I have this little thing in my keyring and it's a really cool idea!! As been very helpful in a lot of occasions... It's just like a regular key...


I like that a lot Kutusov! :thumbup:



bry1975 said:


> Not mine but how about one of these? Oh by the way it weighs 1kilo. :lol:
> 
> 86 tools with over 140 functions.


Jesus, Bry...You'd have to be Arnie or Charles Atlas to carry that around.... 



Sparky said:


> Check this out and weep suckas!
> 
> The perfect tool for any budding watch guy :yes:
> 
> ...


That's just showing off....and I want one! :bag:

In a similar vein to Kutusov's key ring tool, here's something I was given...its a bit of a gimmick (I don't think I've ever used it except for the toothpick!). It's a Victorinox credit card tool



















Blade, foursided screwdriver, nail file, toothpick, tweezers and emergency biro!

Thanks for all your photos guys, keep 'em coming! :good:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I carry a Leatherman Wave on my belt at work every day and have done since 1998 when I bought it. Still going strong, hardly a day goes by when I don't use one of it's tools for something or other, it will probably out-live me!










(pic nicked from the 'net) h34r:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh great, I've only been on here for a week, and first I get shed envy, now I have got multi tool envy as well, cheers guys! :cray:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a Wenger Minathor with watchmakertools from Bergeon


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> I have a Wenger Minathor with watchmakertools from Bergeon


I have got to get me one of those!!! :man_in_love:


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


>


It looks like the MP600. I have one of those, the De-Luxe version with the screwdriver bit attachment, it'll take any standard size bit. I also have the MP800 Legend that I got from the US PX in Camp Doha in Kuwait at a fraction of the price charged in the UK, an excellent piece of kit. I'll try getting some photo's up later.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

ive had a wave since 98 and i got a new one last year, ive made a few mods for it and have found it a very usefull MT, ive also had most leathermans and find them all good, plus leathermans waranties are great,










some ive owned, i still carry a old leatherman pst,










the one that started it,1998 wave,










and a few old favourites


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a Letherman Wave that I dont think I have ever used LOL bought it in 2001 in the USA. I do have a CR Sabenza (Ti and wood inserts) on my desk for letter/parcel opening... now thats what call useful


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I had a Leatherman to start with, but always found the handles hurt when you needed to really use the pliers in anger, I changed to a Gerber a good few years ago now and its been on my belt all the time .....its mended more bits fallen off of protoypes than a Snap-On tool chest! :grin:

Also its great as it can be used one handed, just a flick to open the pliers..........


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

lost count of the number of multi's I've lost or broken over the years, V'nox, L'man, gerber you name them I've trashed or lost them!

Now go for good but cheap, (please can someone tell my mrs not to buy me the crap out of Aldi! :lol: )

Latest and so far very good is from the Draper expert range (PMT6) around 20 quid


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

zed4130 said:


>


I have the one on the far left. 

I like having a chain for my waistcoat although I don't own a pocket watch, so I've attached the Leatherman and it works perfectly to suspend the chain from my pocket. I believe I will start a trend. :victory:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


lol you never know, i sold that mini as didnt find the tools usefull and lack of them, i also changed the micra on my key chain for a vic classic as found the micra too bulky, all great tools though :thumbsup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got a Gerber suspension - good bit of kit & very useful backstage at the theatre, has also saved me many a trip to the garage for a screwdriver/pliers etc


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Big M - All the multitool I'll ever need. Amongst other things she can hang pictures, fix broken things, fill the truck up and pay as well, work a hoover, not to bad with a pair of pliers and even change light bulbs.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Big M - All the multitool I'll ever need. Amongst other things she can hang pictures, fix broken things, fill the truck up and pay as well, work a hoover, not to bad with a pair of pliers and even change light bulbs.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Brilliant .........................







Â and with a lifetime guarantee !!


----------

